# Any opinions on fasting rabbits 24 hours before processing?



## Gomanson (Nov 11, 2011)

I have heard a few people say that fasting rabbits for 24 hours before processing makes dealing with the intestinal tract more sanitary and easy.  I have heard others say that it will stress the rabbit and that will affect flavor.  Any thoughts?


----------



## secuono (Nov 11, 2011)

Well, hunters like their meat panicking[the adrenaline ] because they say it ADDS flavor, so, idk. I guess fasting would be ok, they do it with chickens and it's fine.


----------



## Boyd (Nov 11, 2011)

it's easier to clean them without as much of a chance of contaminating the meat if you cut the wrong bits on accident 

As far as the adrenaline goes, I disagree, most things I put down, hunt or harvest never knows what happens.  That's just the humane way of doing things.


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Nov 11, 2011)

In my opinion, adrenaline isn't what you want. Many people will wait for an excited bunny to settle down before killing to lower adrenaline levels.

And as far as fasting, in my experience the full bladder is the biggest threat, not a full stomach. In fact, after you cull the rabbit, squeeze their bellies down low and you can empty a little from the bladder. A full bladder is very sensitive and you have to cut up high enough that it doesn't leak. A half full or almost empty bladder is easily removed without any leakage. Of course, with experience they're both easily removed, but as a beginner, a full bladder can be a little tricky.


----------



## secuono (Nov 11, 2011)

That's just what I heard/read before. Idk either way.
I fast, food and water on all critters.


----------



## Citylife (Nov 12, 2011)

AZ Heat said:
			
		

> In my opinion, adrenaline isn't what you want. Many people will wait for an excited bunny to settle down before killing to lower adrenaline levels.
> 
> And as far as fasting, in my experience the full bladder is the biggest threat, not a full stomach. In fact, after you cull the rabbit, squeeze their bellies down low and you can empty a little from the bladder. A full bladder is very sensitive and you have to cut up high enough that it doesn't leak. A half full or almost empty bladder is easily removed without any leakage. Of course, with experience they're both easily removed, but as a beginner, a full bladder can be a little tricky.


Adrenaline is not what you want IMO.  It can make the meat tougher and be more gamey.  When I have an excited animal I slow down and get us both good and calm before the deed.  It makes for a better experiance and most likely helps give you a better meat product.
I try to butcher in the mornings, so I take their water away from them before I go to bed.  I dont mind a full tummy, but your right about the bladder it is easier to deal with the emptier it is.


----------



## Boyd (Nov 12, 2011)

AZ Heat said:
			
		

> In my opinion, adrenaline isn't what you want. Many people will wait for an excited bunny to settle down before killing to lower adrenaline levels.
> 
> And as far as fasting, in my experience the full bladder is the biggest threat, not a full stomach. In fact, after you cull the rabbit, squeeze their bellies down low and you can empty a little from the bladder. A full bladder is very sensitive and you have to cut up high enough that it doesn't leak. A half full or almost empty bladder is easily removed without any leakage. Of course, with experience they're both easily removed, but as a beginner, a full bladder can be a little tricky.


I take the water dish out the night before for this reason!  I learned the hard way


----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 14, 2011)

Boyd said:
			
		

> AZ Heat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why? I can see not feeding them but there is no reason not to provide water. A full bladder is not really an issue. Urine is not like poo, it is actually sterile and if you puncture it, so what? Just rinse it off and carry on....


----------



## Boyd (Nov 14, 2011)

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> Boyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not like I'm taking it away for 24 hours at a time   In the summer months the rabbits get water 3-4 times a day with ice, in the fall 1-2 times a day, winter time 3 times a day.  Depending on when I plan on processing, missing 1 watering won't stress them or cause any issues.

Rabbits will drink lots of water if they don't have food in front of them.  It's just a mess I don't want to deal with in processing (a job I've never learned to love but still do it daily)..


----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 15, 2011)

Boyd said:
			
		

> oneacrefarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I thought the OP said 24hrs and so that is what I was thinking you were doing....my bad! 

Shannon


----------



## hoodat (Nov 15, 2011)

I never fast mine. I don't have any trouble getting the stomach out intact no matter how full it is. It's just a matter of developig your gutting skills. As noted by another poster a full bladder is harder to get out intact but other than the thought of it spillage from the bladder really isn't much of a problem. In a healthy rabbit the urine inside the bladder is sterile and rinses right out in cold water.


----------



## InBox485 (May 16, 2012)

urine is sterile, and rabbit poop isn't real concerning. Both are really easy to keep clean if you gut while the rabbit is hanging by the hind legs. Gravity really works for you on that one.


----------



## oldcluck (May 24, 2012)

After you have dressed 3-4 rabbits you will have your technique down and neither poop or urine is really much of a problem.


----------

